# polliwog



## Karlaina

¡Feliz Navidad!

Does anyone know if Spanish differentiates between a "tadpole" and a "polliwog"?  (A polliwog is the stage between a tadpole and a frog.) I know the word _renacuajo_ for tadpole, but I'm looking for something else.

Gracias!


----------



## greenie

As far as I know a renacuajo is a renacuajo. I didn't even know that there was a difference between a tadpole and a polliwog. I guess I don't know much about frogs. I doubt that there is a word in Spanish to differentiate. Are there any Spanish speaking biologists in the house?


----------



## Chris K

Is there really a consensus in English that there is a difference between a polliwog and a tadpole?


----------



## greenie

No, you are right, Chris K.  According to dictionary.com they are synonymous.  Again, I defer to anyone who has a scientific knowledge of frogs.


----------



## alacant

I have never heard polliwog used in the UK.

Saludos, ala


----------



## alexacohen

As far a I know there are renacuajos and there are ranas.

Some of them become prince charmings if they are kissed, but I never heard of any other state in between.


----------



## Chris K

I have a vague recollection that when we were kids we might have called them tadpoles until they grew legs, and polliwogs thereafter. But that may just have been a regional distinction. The reference works seem to treat them as synonyms.


----------



## Jaén

Hi!!

As fas as I know, both words are synonym. Well, in fact, I didn't know the word "polliwog", but after googling, I found they are the same thing.

Now, if you want a synonym for "renacuajo", let me tell you that in some regions of Mexico and Latin America we call them "*gurusapo*" or "*guarasapo*". But don't know any other word to call tem besides "renacuajo"/tadpole.

Merry Christmas to all!

Jaén Frog.


----------



## gatogab

*pollywog/tadpole = pirigüin*

Abrazotes Ala, Alexa.

Felicidades a todos.

gg


----------



## alacant

gatogab said:


> *pollywog/tadpole = pirigüin*
> 
> Abrazotes Ala, Alexa.
> 
> Felicidades a todos.
> 
> gg


 

Where is the word "pirigüin" used?

And why has your cat got a melon on his head??????

Happy christmas gato y rana de la gaviota.

Saludos, ala


----------



## gatogab

alacant said:


> Where is the word "pirigüin" used?
> 
> And why has your cat got a melon on his head??????
> 
> Happy christmas gato y rana de la gaviota.
> 
> Saludos, ala


Where is the word "pirigüin" used?

*Noticias sobre el "pirigüín"*

No es 'mi gato' que usa un melón (limón) como sombrero. Soy yo.

gg


----------



## alacant

Aha, muy acertado en tierras mediterraneas!!!!

Fly high, alacant


----------



## borgonyon

¡Feliz Navidad, pueblo!

Pues si quieren aprender otra palabra para el mismo bicho, en mi tierra les llamamos siboris.


----------



## gatogab

borgonyon said:


> ¡Feliz Navidad, pueblo!
> 
> Pues si quieren aprender otra palabra para el mismo bicho, en mi tierra les llamamos siboris.


Gracias *borgonyon* por tus saludos y por el enlace.
Abrazos.
gg


----------



## Karlaina

Wow!  Tantas palabras para _tadpole_.   

Who knew?!

Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda.  Es para un libro infantil en lo cual la autora distungue claramente entre un "tadpole" y un "polliwog" (que, en el contexto, está en una etapa del metamorfosis más avanzado).

Well, I am by no means a scientist, so I'm not sure if "tadpole" and "polliwog" are technical terms.  However, I polled around the suburbs of Minneapolis and St. Paul, and found that about 50% of the people I asked weren't sure what the difference was between the two or if there even was a difference.  The other 50% or so asserted that (as Chris mentioned) a tadpole turns into a polliwog when it sprouts legs.  Hmmm... 

De todos modos, tenemos muchas palabras para la misma criatura en español.  A ver si podemos clarificar lo que puse abajo:

renacuajo
gurusapo  -  México?
guarasapo  -  México
siboris  -  Sonora, México
pirigüín  -  Chile?


----------



## gatogab

Karlaina said:


> Wow! Tantas palabras para _tadpole_.
> 
> renacuajo
> gurusapo - México?
> guarasapo - México
> siboris - Sonora, México
> pirigüín - Chile?


 
gg


----------



## gatogab

alacant said:


> Aha, muy acertado en tierras mediterraneas!!!!
> 
> Fly high, alacant


 
Respuesta PM sobre este argumento.

gg


----------

